# Ughhhh....why?



## Set me FREE (Sep 5, 2011)

The STBXH just texted me that he was hurt in a car accident and the van was totaled immediately after it happened with OW in the car. 
1.)Why text me at all? 
2.)Why text me before the police/ambulance arrive? 
- part of me wonders if this is some elaborate story to protect him from the thumping he is going to get for leaving us without transportation...or a set up to prove that he is hurt and cannot pay child support...if and when he finally gets ordered to pay.

In other news Karma is hard at work...abusive jerk thought he was controlling me by taking my car away....karma smashed it to bits and sent him to the ER for good measure....let's hope he doesn't get a settlement check and spend it before my lawyer can lay claim to it.


----------



## somuchinlove (Oct 10, 2011)

Set me FREE said:


> The STBXH just texted me that he was hurt in a car accident and the van was totaled immediately after it happened with OW in the car.
> 1.)Why text me at all?
> 2.)Why text me before the police/ambulance arrive?
> - part of me wonders if this is some elaborate story to protect him from the thumping he is going to get for leaving us without transportation...or a set up to prove that he is hurt and cannot pay child support...if and when he finally gets ordered to pay.
> ...


I can't wait for Karma to visit my H! That is the only reason that I have not personally tried to destroy him--I send his whole world crashing down with one phone call. 

Who knows why he thought texting you would be a good idea. It does sound kind of sketchy though.


----------



## madaboutlove (Aug 28, 2011)

all part of the power play, ignore, ignore, ignore


----------



## Set me FREE (Sep 5, 2011)

....here we go with a slew of texts about their injuries and how seat belts saved their lives....

is this where I am supposed to realize how lucky I am that he survived....and beg to be part of his world again?


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Actually maybe starting to send texts to them while they are driving would be a away to intruduce them to karma more quickly!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Set me FREE (Sep 5, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> Actually maybe starting to send texts to them while they are driving would be a away to intruduce them to karma more quickly!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



lol..


----------

